# Need help with a jenny



## h2t99 (Nov 10, 2009)

I just weaned 10 days ago and one of my jennies will not eat, she looks awful!! I have not seen her drink either, although I know she has to be. She can see her jenny on the other side of the driveway, and she calls to her and just stares. Pippi, her jenny is doing great. I do plan on keeping her and once Nattie dries up totally I will put them back together, but I know Nattie will let her nurse, so it will be months before they can be together. She has had several babies so she knows the routine, her last baby I ended up selling because Nattie kept going through the fence to be with her






I do not know what to do!! Any suggestions??? At what point should I do something drastic??


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok flame suit on...ready.

Give her back, some just aren't ready when we think they are. Give her back. I know a woman who took away a colt because mom was so thin, it killed that mare and made me furious! (no one here btw) So, I say what's the hurry?

Ducking now....


----------



## vetasst (Nov 10, 2009)

My Jenny is the same way...her foal jenny is a yearling. and they have never been seperated. They have gone through the fence to get back together. Butter (mom) has weaned her and will give her a low kick just as a reminder. Milk Dud still will go to her for reassurance and "nudge" her, but that is it. So i agree, whats the hurry. It is getting colder and she doesn't need the extra stress. Good Luck


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks


----------



## h2t99 (Nov 11, 2009)

Giving her back is not really a option, Pippi is 7 months old and pulling mom down. I think I am going to try moving mom to a pasture where she cannot see pippi. If that does not work then a friend has said she will take Pippi for awhile. I am also going to start hand feeding Nattie some grain. Hopefully she will get the idea and perk up and start eating!! The reason I waited so long to wean is because I was waiting on the other 2 babies to be old enough!! Thanks


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I am totally new to donkeys so you should sure take anything I say with a grain of salt, but ulcers can be a BIG problem in weaned foals. Have you tried your weanling on ranitidine 2 or 3 x day? See if that brings the appetite around?

Charlotte


----------

